# What do the maple leaf icons mean?



## bridges (2 May 2012)

The post at the link below has a great description of user level rankings, but nothing on the maple leaf icons - I'm just curious what they mean - the qty, the colours & why some have them but others, including more experienced posters, don't.  

Before posting this question I searched via both the Army.ca search and Google - no luck.  All I found was a thread saying that the maple leaves were being changed to poppies for Remembrance Day.  Can someone please point me in the right direction?  And include this in the FAQ?   Unless it's already there and I'm having a "middle age" moment.    ;D
Thanks!  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136/post-461664.html#msg461664


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 May 2012)

Hi bridges,

The maple leaves simply denote which membergroup you are part of. I don't think the specific correlation is detailed anywhere, but basically the leaves start out white and gradually turn red as you become more senior on the site. Then they go into bronze, silver, gold and finally all black for those who spend way too much time here.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## bridges (3 May 2012)

Thanks for the fast response, Mike.

On another thread this morning, I saw someone with 630 posts who had maple leaves, someone with 2500 who had none, and someone with 2800 who had them but a different colour.  Maybe when you spend way too much time on the site, the leaves shrivel up and blow away, and then they come back again - like spring!  I can't figure it out.  Clearly, it doesn't take much to amuse me...   :camo: 

Thanks again,
Cheers
-Shannon


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Thanks for the fast response, Mike.
> 
> On another thread this morning, I saw someone with 630 posts who had maple leaves, someone with 2500 who had none, and someone with 2800 who had them but a different colour.  Maybe when you spend way too much time on the site, the leaves shrivel up and blow away, and then they come back again - like spring!  I can't figure it out.  Clearly, it doesn't take much to amuse me...   :camo:
> 
> ...



The guy that had none might have had another tag in there like SUBSCRIBER..... like yours for example.....


----------



## bridges (3 May 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The guy that had none might have had another tag in there like SUBSCRIBER..... like yours for example.....



Yes he did, in fact....that's likely it.  Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> Yes he did, in fact....that's likely it.  Thanks.



FTFY

 ;D


----------



## bridges (3 May 2012)

You sure did!   ;D    I'm kinda disappointed ... I was looking forward to spending way too much time on here, and eventually seeing some maple leaves pop up.  Or poppies, in season.  -Proving the theory that periodic "rewards" greatly increase application use.   ...sigh...  (slinks back into cave)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 May 2012)

There is another option... You are now a subscriber as a 'secondary' group, so you can watch your maple leaves ripen and grow.  You still have all the rights and privileges of a subscriber. Let me know which method you prefer.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## bridges (3 May 2012)

Looks great to me.  I just messed around in my profile and added 'Milnet Subscriber' - I thought it would go at the bottom of messages but it's appearing on the left instead, which is actually where I wanted it.  

Ideally I'd like both the blue bar and the leaves, but I can see how that left side could get too cluttered, quickly.   This is good for me.  Thanks for your patience with this small stuff!


----------



## NavyShooter (3 May 2012)

Wait....you're new....and you used the search function before posting a question?   Why are they not all like this?

NS


----------



## Journeyman (3 May 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> ....and you used the search function before posting a question?


 *MilPoints enroute!*      ;D


----------



## Sadukar09 (3 May 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Wait....you're new....and you used the search function before posting a question?   Why are they not all like this?
> 
> NS


Clothing stores said they ran out, and the new stock only recently came in.


----------



## TN2IC (3 May 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Clothing stores said they ran out, and the new stock only recently came in.



:facepalm:





			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Wait....you're new....and you used the search function before posting a question?   Why are they not all like this?
> 
> NS



*That is WITCHCRAFT!* Just like Toronto winning the Cup!


Hey, can we claim mentally dysfunctional to VAC after being on this site? I bet you a lot of Ottawa IP addresses pop up during work hours. Just saying, being a Milnet.ca Veteran and all...

Regards,
Milnet.ca Veteran  ;D


----------



## bridges (4 May 2012)

Well after reading a couple of other threads I was scared of you all, so decided to get the deflector shields up asap.  Thanks for the mil points, Journeyman.

As for Ottawa IP addresses during work hours...  this website is my 'smoke break'.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 May 2012)

The top 4 source IPs are DND's four public addresses, followed by Kingston, Edmonton and Toronto. Definitely an interesting trend.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The top 4 source IPs are DND's four public addresses, followed by Kingston, Edmonton and Toronto. Definitely an interesting trend.



I think I can claim three out of the four.......      ;D


----------



## cupper (4 May 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The top 4 source IPs are DND's four public addresses, followed by Kingston, Edmonton and Toronto. Definitely an interesting trend.



I know I don't fall into any of those.


----------

